# Anyone ever financed a boat through bass pro.



## jigman29 (Feb 19, 2011)

I was looking at bass pro in atlanta tonight and saw a boat I was really interested in.I have never financed anything but vehicles and my home and always said I never would.But I really need a newer fishing boat and this one really caught my eye and i figured since my truck is paid off what the heck.The thing I am wondering is if they have early payoff penalties and if they require more than 10% down.i would have asked someone there but several people were waiting and I was wanting to get home.I also wonder if the payment on the card is really the monthly payment or if that is only for the first few months and then it jumps up.Thanks for the help.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Feb 19, 2011)

Didn't know they handled the financing there.  I would bet that you'd get a better rate through your bank with a home equity line of credit if you've got enough equity.  If not, you could finance the boat directly through your bank, but you'd probably get a higher interest rate than the home equity loan.


----------



## golffreak (Feb 19, 2011)

You may get a better rate through a home equity line, but I would never ever ever risk my home to finance a boat.


----------



## shadow2 (Feb 19, 2011)

I know when I bought my boat the loan is a simple intrest loan with no early pay off penilaty.  If you go over to BassBoatCentral there is an entire page on financing of boats,  with a ton of good information.  And like stated  above there is no way, any day that i would take equity out of my home right now to pay for a boat.


----------



## Gumbo1 (Feb 19, 2011)

shadow2 said:


> I know when I bought my boat the loan is a simple intrest loan with no early pay off penilaty.  If you go over to BassBoatCentral there is an entire page on financing of boats,  with a ton of good information.  And like stated  above there is no way, any day that i would take equity out of my home right now to pay for a boat.



Smart man, this is the correct answer.


----------



## egomaniac247 (Feb 19, 2011)

Like others said, I'd be willing to bet that you'd get better terms at a bank.

My first reaction was to tell you to buy a used one to avoid the depreciation but I know how it goes when you see one you fall in love with.....plus at least you'll have a warranty.


----------



## jigman29 (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks for the answers,I am still up in the air about it cause I have always been one that said to never finance toys,if I can't pay cash for them I don't need them.But I have about decided to go for it just because my truck is paid off and I have moved into a higher paying position at work so I guess I will fight with myself for a while lol.


----------



## golffreak (Feb 19, 2011)

Nothing wrong with treating yourself every now and then as long as you are smart about it. Looks like you are going about it the right way by trying to get the best deal possible.


----------



## FishingAddict (Feb 19, 2011)

jigman29 said:


> Thanks for the answers,I am still up in the air about it cause I have always been one that said to never finance toys,if I can't pay cash for them I don't need them.But I have about decided to go for it just because my truck is paid off and I have moved into a higher paying position at work so I guess I will fight with myself for a while lol.



Hey Jigman,

Congrats on the new job!

Just wanted to add that I think it would be smart to stick with your original plan to not finance toys.  

I've seen it a ton of times:  New job means more access to toys...might as well finance it, times are good- then there is a bump in the road with the job, and all heck breaks loose because of the extra debt that was brought on board.

You'll sleep better with no loans!  Trust me! 

P.S.- you could get a heck of a deal on a used boat right now.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Feb 19, 2011)

It's a buyer's market in used boats right now.

Absent some absolutely compelling reason, no reason to finance a new boat right now.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Feb 19, 2011)

Twenty five ought six said:


> It's a buyer's market in used boats right now.
> 
> Absent some absolutely compelling reason, no reason to finance a new boat right now.


X2, because a new boat is no different than a new vehicle in regards to how much the value plummets once it leaves the dealer. Do yourself a favor and find a 'slightly used' new boat. It will also keep you from having to pay all the 'hidden' dealership fees....and sales tax.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Feb 19, 2011)

Bassquatch said:


> X2, because a new boat is no different than a new vehicle in regards to how much the value plummets once it leaves the dealer. Do yourself a favor and find a 'slightly used' new boat. It will also keep you from having to pay all the 'hidden' dealership fees....and sales tax.



If you really want to finance a boat, look around and see if there is someone who will let you pick up payments.

I wouldn't deal with banks, but I would call around the credit unions, who are more willing to give individual assistance to distressed customers.


----------



## jason4445 (Feb 19, 2011)

The advise it good, finance things that you need - car - house - appliances etc.  But, as my grandfather told me,  if you can't pay cash for things you don't need - then you don't really need them at all.  If nothing else, if you can't finance a boat using enough down payment so you don't go upside down on the loan and then can use the boat as collateral then you don't need to finance it at all.


----------



## mmcneil (Feb 22, 2011)

I would buy a good used boat right now if you cant pay cash out right.  I've got a 28 yr old used boat and would love to have a new one, but if I cant pay cash it aint gone happen.  Tune into the Davey Ramsey Show on your radio and listen to his thoughts on big purchases.  Im working on his plan and I can see a new boat in my future.  Hope this helps.


----------



## packrat (Feb 22, 2011)

*?*

Just be careful, a lot of times what they call financing is just getting you a credit card and loading the boat on it. Give them one chance to give you a low-ball cash price and take the financing from there. It's hard to pay for a new boat when the lake is cold. I'd look for one that somebody is tired of paying for. I'd spend the dollar and put a ad in the GON boat section.
Good Luck and hope you find a new toy.


----------

